# Holy crap I want this bag



## Ada (Sep 21, 2005)

First I saw it in a magazine. Then when I was at Nordstroms, there it was-- taunting me. It's freaking hot. I want it. It's $245...







Link to a better view: http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeC...?section=19614

I'm really not a bag person though. I've never spent money on a bag before. I have exactly one purse, which I bought at TJMaxx for like $20. It seems really extravagant to spend $245 on a purse that isn't exactly practical. Bright green faux croc... yeah... I'm sure that won't look outdated in like a week. But I WANT it............


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 21, 2005)

See, I think everyone should have at least one fabulous bag and that bag is definitely up there in that ranking.  Overall, it's a pretty classic bag - some of the colors are a little but the black, brown, green and red ones would probably outlast the season =)  If you want it, splurge!


----------



## Ada (Sep 21, 2005)

Honestly, if they had it in a good chocolate brown color, I would definitely get it. Because I really like brown and it's classic and very versatile. 

But I don't like the brown colors that it comes in. I LOVE the green. But I love EVERYTHING green right now (I have a green coat, green jacket, several pairs of green shoes, and of course eyeshadow...) Which means #1: I couldn't wear all my other favorite green items as much if I had the bag, because it would be overkill, and #2: I might get tired of green and then have this awesome bag that I don't like anymore.

But god, I can't stop thinking about it. Ha ha, this is so ridiculous...


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 22, 2005)

Holy crap Dooney made that!  The same company that made this hideous piece of garbage?  http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeC...?section=19229

I actually want this bag.....in more then one color too!  I love the green, orange, tan, crimson and plum!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 23, 2005)

It's gorgeous *drools*
I love the purple shade.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_Holy crap Dooney made that! The same company that made this hideous piece of garbage? http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeC...?section=19229

I actually want this bag.....in more then one color too! I love the green, orange, tan, crimson and plum!_

 
oh my GAWWWWDDD that AWFUL bag again... ick.. what could possibly cause them to make something SO hideous... YUCK! lol


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oh my GAWWWWDDD that AWFUL bag again... ick.. what could possibly cause them to make something SO hideous... YUCK! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha...sorry....I have to remind everyone of the tacky bag now and again ~lol~


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 23, 2005)

I LOVE Dooney's more recent stuff. I saw that same bag in a magazine at my doc's office and I was tempted to rip out the page! My only qualm is I would want one like eight times that size. I'm big into the big bags. My boyfriend (best man in the whole world, sorry) bought me an ostrich Dooney after I expressed interest in one in a Ritz Carlton gift shop. He's such a sneaky little guy, and I love that he bought it on eBay. But alas, I hardly EVER carry it because it's too small for me.

Oh, and I F-in HATE THAT OTHER DOONEY! What were they THINKING?!?!? Stop making me look!


----------



## persey (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, that bag is hilarious!  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## xx_beauty (Oct 11, 2005)

omgg i would so get that one in the purple colour. but 245 for a purse is too much for me right now. haha


----------

